# What Do You Think Of Wellington Fragrance



## Lolly

I was thinking of ordering from Wellington because my local supplier doesn't carry some of the fo's I need and he doesn't carry flavor oils. 
Has anyone used Wellington, and what do you think of their products.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

I have used a lot of EOs from Wellington and been very happy with the quality.  I have some FOs and have used three, no acceleration and easy to work with.  I have lots of little sample bottles to try.  I also have some flavors.  I have only used one, the coffee, but it is really good.  No issues with the company.  They give you free sample bottles you get to pick based on how much your order is.


----------



## Lilahblossom

This is terrible, lol. I just read your posts and went to the Wellington site and ordered over a hundred dollars in fragrance, melt and pour and molds. I can't wait now for them to come in. It's located in Michigan too which is cheaper than from Bramble Berry even though I love their stuff too.


----------



## judymoody

I have read that the Wellington fragrances are not great quality on various forums.  However, I've not had personal experience with them, however.  I hope your purchases work well for you.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

Oh, I forgot!  I got samples of Aqua Di Gioia (women's) and the newest Juicy.  They both smell amazing!  I hoped you picked up some EOs.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

Oh, I forgot!  I got samples of Aqua Di Gioia (women's) and the newest Juicy.  They both smell amazing!  I hoped you picked up some EOs.


----------



## shunt2011

I live close to Wellington and they were the first company I ordered from.  I have tried many of their fragrance oil and most of them have have performed well.  Their prices are excellent and their service is top notch.  A couple of my favorites from them are the Lavender Vanilla, Polo Sport , Raspberry Patchouli and the Blackraspberry Sage Tea.  

When you order just be sure to order the premium fragrance oil.

Edited for stupid computer having a mind of it's own.


----------



## Lilahblossom

Thankyou for those tips. I can't remember which grade I ordered. I didn't understand what each was exactly but they have that mango M&P that I was wanting and those fragrances sounded so good. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Pug Mom

I wish they had a size between 1 oz and 8 oz....  I usually use 2 oz per batch, and if I don't like it I don't want 6 more oz hanging around.


----------



## birdcharm

I have been buying from them "here and 
there" for over ten years ... all in all, I have 
been very happy with certain scents. 
However, there have been some that 
I was not thrilled about and had to mix 
something else with it in order to get 
it to be anything I could use.  

I can say that most of their fruity tropical 
scents always seem to remind me of 
tropical Lifesavers, including one called 
"Tropical" (kind of like a pineapple mix), 
and although they don't know how to 
spell cantaloupe, it's a nice one, as is 
their cucumber.  [I think they spell it 
"cantalope" ... oh well!]

There are many that I have tried and 
can try to describe, if requested. 


 :wink: 


Kathy


----------



## Iris Reola

They're not as bad as people have claimed in reviews I've found, but perhaps they've just changed over the years. Their customer service has always been good to me (they scent the wrong fragrance oil in one order and scent the correct one free of charge). Most of their scents perform fairly well, but some of them morph to be way off the mark in CP soaps. However, the ones that smelled good before morphing would probably do just fine in M&P, lotions, perfumes, and HP soap. CP just has a tendency to kill some fragrances. I've reviewed a ton of the scents that I've purchased from them on the Soap Scent Review Board (http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/) with my experiences. The only scent that I had troubles soaping with was Rose. That seized up almost instantly because not only was it my first time using a temperamental floral, I also stupidly decided to make that my first time trying a fairly major water discount.


----------



## RocknRoll

Pros: good price. Reasonable shipping, no problems *knock on wood* with any accelorating. You can pick which grade you want.
Cons: no available size choices from 1/2 oz to 8 oz. I usually like to buy 2-4 oz.


----------



## Cactuslily

*Wellington fragrance*

Hello soapers, I'm new to forum, and to soaping, and was wondering if anyone has used this company recently.also, upon searching for supplies I found The Chemistry Store. Their cost seemed quite good. Has anyone used their products?
Also, if anyone can give me a tip to starting thread, or following up on older questions posted I'd be much obliged. Sorry for my computer illiteracy as well as my soaping...sure wish there were classes near my home. Haven't found any, nor suppliers nearby, so if anyone knows where to go in Tucson I'd be so grateful thank you
Amy


----------



## DeeAnna

Cactus Lily -- 

Go to the main page of SMF at http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum.php
Click on the name of the forum in which you want to start a new thread
At the top of the forum screen a bit below the SMF-SoapMakingForum logo, look for a blue button that says NEW THREAD. 
Click on it.
Type a title and your new message to start a new thread. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## shunt2011

I used Wellington when I first started as I was able to pick it up.  However, I tried them again about a year ago and every fragrance I tried either seized or riced.  I don't know if they changed some of their formulas but haven't ordered again.  I have several on my shelf that I will probably just toss rather than risk issues.  I loved their Raspberry Patchouli.  I stick with companies that have postings for how they behave/misbehave in CP.  Nature's Garden, Peak, Elements and several others.


----------



## Cactuslily

Thank you Deeanna & shunt2011 for your kind responses. Happy soaping!
BTW, is there a support group for soaping? I mean, it's kind of an addiction and I just started. Also quite costly. Eek! Really should have started this when I was way younger.


----------

